
Your Unpredictable Daily Schedule Might Be Wrecking Your Estimates ( Plus - pplonski86
https://medium.com/@erickaminsky1/your-unpredictable-daily-schedule-might-be-wrecking-your-estimates-efa6e37d9d0f
======
antoinevg
A project management methodology that explicitly deals with this variance:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_chain_project_managem...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_chain_project_management)

One of the key insights is that estimate-driven planning creates an algorithm
that accumulates the delays from late deliveries while being unable to make
use of early deliveries.

